# Mens Health Cover Model Comp



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone entering or entered the 2008 competition?

Deadline is 10th of June if ya forgot.

Personally im havoing abit of a disaster because my hairs a mess and i thought it would be a good idea to shave lines in my eyebrows and they still aint grown back yet 

Also any hints for what to put in the 250 word about why ya should win? :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks for reminding me, i almost forgot about it.

I've booked myself in at Tony & Guys on Monday.

Any advice on what tans i can use? I'm really fair skinned if that helps?

xx

p.s. i can't tell you any tips on the essay, that would be giving all my secret away, cheeky!!!

your such a flirt.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> thanks for reminding me, i almost forgot about it.
> 
> I've booked myself in at Tony & Guys on Monday.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :laugh:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

chronic-2001 said:


> Anyone entering or entered the 2008 competition?
> 
> Deadline is 10th of June if ya forgot.
> 
> ...


 :whistling: oh dear! what about your bikini line?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> thanks for reminding me, i almost forgot about it.
> 
> I've booked myself in at Tony & Guys on Monday.
> 
> ...


hahahah reps! cracked me up!

didnt even know it existed, what do you have to do? just some photos and a paragraph? may try next year


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

aye, seen this last year and it got me kickstarted into the whole bodybuilding scene. this time last year i would of loved to do it, but now i'm not bothered, i don't want to do it anymore.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

chronic-2001 said:


> Anyone entering or entered the 2008 competition?


NO, Im a self respecting hetrosexual male, over 10 stone and have lats and legs, I would be thrown out before i got in



> i thought it would be a good idea to shave lines in my eyebrows and they still aint grown back yet


Is it Mens Health the Chav edition?



> Also any hints for what to put in the 250 word about why ya should win? :thumbup1:


I may luk lyk a plaztic gansgta wit ma real niggarz linez n henched out bod but i reli wanna win dis sheet so i can pay 4 ma littl 1 chelsea ronaldo becks (then insert surname______) so he can go 2 miccy d's n av dat appy meal. I luv ma mum n no i need 2 pay er bk 4 dat cell-tech she buyed me so i need da dollar innit. Dis iz da 1st time i av written 250 words since siging off ma ASBO wen i wos 14. peace out bra

That should be ample, copy and paste at you leisure


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> NO, Im a self respecting hetrosexual male, over 10 stone and have lats and legs, I would be thrown out before i got in
> 
> Is it Mens Health the Chav edition?
> 
> ...


made me laff, i aint a chav tho!

if anyones interested the link is http://www.menshealth.co.uk/Fitness-&-muscle/Cover-model-competition/cat

would be nice to have some competition off the board


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

chronic-2001 said:


> made me laff, i aint a chav tho!


With writing like that I wouldn't contest it in court if accused my friend.

The competititon is very good but I am not willing to sacrafice about 3 stone of good muscle to enter, nor pose like a homosexual.

I have to say though some very very good 'bodybuilding' like physiques have done ok in these comps but will never win.

In the final 10 they select I usually really appreciate 1-2 of them, say well done to 4-5 and the rest feel inclined to send them food and drag them backwards through a hedge in an attempt to make men of them.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Lost Soul said:


> With writing like that I wouldn't contest it in court if accused my friend.


PMSL!!! :lol:

That made my ab's cramp up, :thumb:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> With writing like that I wouldn't contest it in court if accused my friend.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Any advice on what tans i can use? I'm really fair skinned if that helps?


Photoshop your pics....... :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> *With writing like that I wouldn't contest it in court if accused my friend.*
> 
> quote]
> 
> Chav? :lol:


----------



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> With writing like that I wouldn't contest it in court if accused my friend.
> 
> The competititon is very good but I am not willing to sacrafice about 3 stone of good muscle to enter, nor pose like a homosexual.
> 
> ...


Bodybuilding physiques dont usually win because it isnt a bodybuilding magazine...

Personally I feel the cover models on Mens Health represent more obtainable physiques which I think send out a better message to people than the steroid users on the cover flex. Not that I have a problem with people using steroids but I dont think it is something to be encouraged....


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

he was in the last 10 a few years back


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Remember guys, they test everyone who makes it through for the use of gear.

Guys using GH should be ok, haha

Geo


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just to let you know, Tony & Guys went well


----------



## *BigT* (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

just out interest, do they allow tattoo's?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Geo said:


> Remember guys, they test everyone who makes it through for the use of gear.
> 
> Geo


But realisticaly most of the puffs in that magazine could take 500mg of test a week and still have no androgens floating around them


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Just to let you know, Tony & Guys went well


Glad to hear it. Haha. :laugh:


----------



## a15x2 (May 23, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> But realisticaly most of the puffs in that magazine could take 500mg of test a week and still have no androgens floating around them


haha... class:lol:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

gangst said:


> just out interest, do they allow tattoo's?


Yes, roses, fairies and boyfriends names if in a visible place

Anything else is deemed to masculin and wont sell the 34 pages of shaving foam, foliating creams and hair care products they advertise each month/

Tattoos on legs are fine, never get to see them in the pictures as they dont train them. Tattoos are fine on their backs as they dont train them either and therefore never get pictures of them. On the back of the neck is allowed too as their mullets will cover them.


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

yes i agree but girls dig it.


----------



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)

gangst said:


> just out interest, do they allow tattoo's?


yeh they allow tattoo's, quite a few previous cover models have had full tribal tattoo's over there chest and arms


----------



## a15x2 (May 23, 2008)

do they allow unpenetrated ring pieces and sh1t free cocks?


----------



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)

a15x2 said:


> do they allow unpenetrated ring pieces and sh1t free cocks?


im sure morgan reeves the editor can penetrate you if thats all thats putting you off


----------



## a15x2 (May 23, 2008)

chronic-2001 said:


> im sure morgan reeves the editor can penetrate you if thats all thats putting you off


was only asking for a mate, i'm good to go x


----------



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)

a15x2 said:


> was only asking for a mate, i'm good to go x


cant you help him out? maybes we meet in london if we make it to the top 10 :tongue:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Yes, roses, fairies and boyfriends names if in a visible place
> 
> Anything else is deemed to masculin and wont sell the 34 pages of shaving foam, foliating creams and hair care products they advertise each month/
> 
> Tattoos on legs are fine, never get to see them in the pictures as they dont train them. Tattoos are fine on their backs as they dont train them either and therefore never get pictures of them. On the back of the neck is allowed too as their mullets will cover them.


Absolute class!! Reps. :thumb:


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

gangst said:


> just out interest, do they allow tattoo's?


Yes, this guy won it a few years ago...


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Good physique

Do they airbrush lats out?


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> NO, Im a self respecting hetrosexual male, over 10 stone and have lats and legs, I would be thrown out before i got in
> 
> Is it Mens Health the Chav edition?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :thumb:


----------

